# Milestone 2 For XT910 GPS Not Working



## Pheerawat (Aug 15, 2013)

Model XT910 
Baseband version U_04.10.00R
Kernel Version 
3.0.8-g71d3404 
[email protected]#1
Mon Jul22 03:52:07 Cest 2013
AOKP Version : Aokp_umtsspyder_jb-mr1_milestone-2

Build number 
Aokp_umtsspyder-userdebug 4.2.2 JDQ39
eng.sethyx.20130722.033959 test-keys

Status Phone
Myphone Number : Unknown 
Bluetooth Adddress :Unavailable
Serial Number : Unknown


----------



## micnolmad (Sep 12, 2013)

Seems noone is on this. I have twitted hashcode and dhacker29 to maybe get their attention.


----------



## micnolmad (Sep 12, 2013)

FWIW I get the same fc error report but I dont know how to capture it. A post with the report would surely help..


----------



## micnolmad (Sep 12, 2013)

Further information:

I have again tried ms2 and found that I do not have root when on ms2 but on nightly 6/30 and before I do. I suspect that might have some of the issue...


----------



## rlex (Mar 6, 2013)

I can confirm this issue, i have two RAZRs (xt910) with AOKP and both of them does not see GPS module. Like it's non-existant in that phone.


----------

